# Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen



## Nordangler (10. Oktober 2004)

Hi Boardies
Hier nun der erste langerwartete Bericht vom Treffen. Freitagabend traf als erster Teilnehmer Peter M. bei mir ein. Bei einem Cola/Whiskey und einem Cola/Bacardi besprachen wir schon mal das Event für den nächsten Tag. 

Einige Köder wurden diskutiert und gegen 23.00 Uhr schlug es uns in die Betten. Um 05.45 Uhr klingelte der Wecker. Schnell noch Kaffee kochen, frühstücken und schon kamen die nächsten zwei Teilnehmer zu mir. Es war mittlerweile 07.00 Uhr. Zu viert tranken wir noch Kaffee, so daß wir gegen 07.30 Uhr zum Parkplatz in Kollund fuhren. Mein Orientierungssinn war wieder tadellos, so daß wir erst einmal den falschen Parkplatz anfuhren. Also Handy raus, Jelle anfunken, Wegbeschreibung anfordern. Hätte ich geahnt, daß wir knapp zweihundert Meter auseinanderlagen, hätte ich auch trommeln können. Fix ins Auto zweihundert Meter fahren und am Ziel angekommen. 

Dort waren schon Jelle, Michael und Michael mit knapp 20 Boardies versammelt. Nach einer kurzen freudigen Begrüßung öffnete der Nordanglershop kurz seine Pforten um den Anwesenden die Möglichkeit zu geben, sich noch mit Ködern einzudecken. 

Es folgte von Jelle eine Ansprache mit der er alle Teilnehmer begrüsste und die Regeln erklärte. Die ganze Truppe wurde in vier Gruppen aufgeteilt. Zwei Gruppen waren Spinnfischer, eine Gruppe Fliegenfischer und der Rest ging zur BellyBoat-Fraktion. Jede Gruppe ging sodann mit ihrem Guide an den Start.

Ich ging mit der BellyBoat-Truppe nach Kragesand an die Außenförde. Hier wurden gegen 09.30 Uhr die Belly`s aufgepumpt und die ersten gingen zu Wasser. Nur Detlef B. folgte etwas später, da er sein Boat erst noch zusammenbauen musste. 

Peter und ich bemerkten beim Einstieg, daß außergewöhnlich viel Seegras am Strand war und auch auf der Wasseroberfläche schwamm. Wir hegten den Verdacht, daß über Nacht oder am frühen Morgen ein Fischtrawler seine Netze über den Grund gezogen hatte. 

Der Vormittag ging sehr schnell vorbei, wobei die Teilnehmer nur einige Dorsche zu packen bekamen. Gesamt waren es drei maßige Dorsche, der größte lag bei 58 cm. 

Gegen 13.30 Uhr aßen wir in fröhlicher Runde Mittag. Es wurde ein wenig geklönt und wir waren erst am spekulieren, ob wir den Standort nicht lieber nach Apenrade verlegen sollten. Aber wir entschieden uns doch vor Ort zu bleiben. 

Nun folgte der zweite Anlauf aufs Wasser. Nur Medo beschloß sich dem Watfischen zu widmen. Im Laufe des Nachmittags wurden die Fänge besser, aber wie gehabt waren es hauptsächlich Fische aus der Kinderstube. Nur Loecki konnte zwei große Fische landen. Der größte Fisch davon war 59 cm. So gegen 17.00 Uhr beschlossen wir alle ans Land zu paddeln. Hier kam uns Detlef B. mit seinem Schlauchboot zugute. Der 0 Euro Abschleppdienst wurde ins Leben gerufen. Peter mußte mit seinem BellyBoat abgeschleppt werden, er kam mit seinem Belly nicht mehr gegen die Drift und Strömung an. Die Anderen merkten, daß sich die Strömung dermaßen geändert hatte, daß wir bis zu einer Stunde brauchten, um wieder an den Strank zu gelangen. Reppie verabschiedete sich schon von uns, da er noch einen Termin hatte. Der Rest der Gruppe fuhr unter meiner Leitung wieder zum Treffpunkt in Kollund. 

Gegen 19.10 Uhr waren wir wieder am Treffpunkt, wo wir als erstes die Fische vermessen haben. Die Preisverleihung fand im Anschluß statt und drei Köderboxen mit Wobblern und Rasselwobblern wechselten ihren Besitzer. Der vierte Preis war ein Pilkerset. 

Die Gruppe löste sich dann auf, wobei ein Großteil noch beschloß zum Chinesen in Flensburg zu fahren um dort den Tag mit einem gemütlichen Essen ausklingen zu lassen. 

Insgesamt war es ein sehr schöner Tag mit viel Sonnenschein, wenig Wind und einer Menge Spaß. Endlich lernte man mal die ganzen Boardies persönlich kennen. Ich selber kann jetzt nur für die BellyBoat-Fraktion schreiben und denke, daß die anderen drei Guide`s ihre Berichte auch bald einstellen werden. 

Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Meerforellentreffen. 

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

mehr fotos


----------



## Nordangler (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

und der Rest


----------



## Lotte (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Peter mußte mit seinem BellyBoat abgeschleppt werden, er kam mit seinem Belly nicht mehr gegen die Drift und Strömung an. Die Anderen merkten, daß sich die Strömung dermaßen geändert hatte, daß wir bis zu einer Stunde brauchten, um wieder an den Strank zu gelangen.


 moin-moin,

 mensch da muß man sich ja echt sorgen um euch machen!!! aber gut, daß ihr alle wohlbehalten das ufer erreicht haben!!! kann mir gut vorstellen, daß so eine erfahrung gar nicht nett ist!!!


----------



## Thorbi (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

Schöner Bericht! 
Schade, daß es mit den Mefos nicht so geklappt hat!


----------



## Nordangler (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

Lotte keine Panik.
Bei einem anderem Belly wäre das net passiert.

Sven


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

Moin, hier nun was zu Ergänzung in Form von Bildern:

*Nix fur schwache Ladezeiten!!!*

Reppi: immer guten Mutes ging der Frühaufsteher seinem Beispiel voran:






Hier mal nen Blick in die geheime An-Tüdelkiste von Reppi:







Hilfe war auch Hamburger Jungs (naja mehr das Umland |supergri ) mit schwachen Waden zuteil geworden:







Hier sieht man Medo, der auch erstaunlicherweise mit 2 Schwellkörpern 
in ungewohnter Form manovriert:







Nun mal eine kurze Pausenstudie:







Die Dorsche spielten mit:






















Hier zum Schluß der hilfreiche Tender von Käptain DelefB






Man was fürn schöner Tag:







Also, die Bilder folgenden Entenessen hab ich nicht, leider (zum Glück  )


Aber das war ein Spitzentrip der sich wirklich gelohnt hat. #6 
Bin bein Nächsten Mal wieder dabei,  |supergri 

Gernot #h

PS, Ich hab gehört das Jelle und Medo am Sontag jeder noch 2 Mefos hatten :g 

Gruße auch an den Bruder von MikeFish, schreib mal was...


----------



## Förde Guiding (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

So eine aufregende Woche geht zuende und ich vetrsuche hier auch noch mal einen Bericht abzuliefern solange die Errinerungen noch frisch sind!

Aufregend war die Woche insgesamt, da ich sehr viel über das treffen nachgedacht habe vorallendingen habe ich gehofft das die Fische in Laune sind und alle zufriedengestellt werden!
Meerforellenfischen kann sehr undankbar sein wie die meisten wahrscheinlich auch schon erlebt haben es bleibt halt nach wie vor ein sehr heikler Fisch den man ja nun nicht jeden Tag fängt!
Im Vorfeld haben wir uns entschieden, dass an mehrere Strände Betreuer mitgehen die den Zugereisten Spezialisten und Anfänger die Verhältnisse vorort erklären und zur Not auch ansonsten helfend beiseite stehen!
Leider brach sich einer der Ortskundigen in der Woche zuvor das Handgelenk (Gute Besserung#h) aber Nordlicht SG sprang für Ihn ein #6 und so konnten wir doch 3 Watangelstrände und einen Bellybootstrand betreuen!
Natürlich war es jedem Angler selbst überlassen ob er an einen betreuten oder einen anderen Strand fuhr und einige der teilnehmer zogen auf eigene Faust los doch das Gros zog die Gesellschaft und betreueten Strand vor die wir in der nacht zuvor ausgesucht hatten.

In der Woche zuvor habe ich sehr viel gefischt um zu erkunden wo etwas geht und glücklicherweise konnte ich eine klare Tendenz feststellen und zwar dass es in der Außenförde zur Zeit besser lief!
Am Tag zuvor kam dann der Supergau WETTERVORHERSAGE - der Wind drehte nach über einer Woche Südwest auf Nordost und das genau in der Nacht vor dem Event - wenn das den Fischen man nicht auf den Magen schlägt!!!

Um 9.00H waren dann 30 Teilnehmer verteilt und um 9.15h kamen auch die letzten HHburger an!

Ab an den Strand:


----------



## Förde Guiding (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

..... am Strand angekommen sahen wir auch direkt eine Meerforelle an der Oberfläche buckeln, dass motivierte doch wieder!

Leider verschwendete der fisch jedoch keinen Gedanken daran eines der vielen Wurfgeschosse zu inhalieren!
Nach zwei ganz vorsichtigen zupfern konnte ich dann aber doch noch eine Forelle zum Landgang überreden obwohl bis an Land hat sie es garnicht geschafft - sie darf jetzt erstmal zum laichen aufsteigen den dieses Vorhaben signaliesierte sie mir durch die Färbung Ihres Schuppenkleides!
Handlandung - Foto - weiterschwimmen:









Dann trafen am Strand noch zwei Boardies ein und Mot67 einer der beiden fing dann mit Spiro und Fliege noch eine Steelhead:






anschließend gab es noch ein paar vorsichtige Zupfer und es wurden noch 2 Fische kurz nach dem Anbiß verloren aber die Stimmung war gut und ich hatte da eine echt nette Truppe am Strand die wirklich alles gegeben hat aber mehr sollte es bei "uns" nicht mehr werden!
Ich spendete zwar noch allen eine Beifängerfliege da diese bei meiem Fisch zum Erfolg geführt hat aber dann kam ordentlich Krautgang und es verging kein Wurf mehr ohne pulerei!

Auch die "Einzelkämpfer waren erfolgreich an Ihren stränden und fingen vom Ufer Dorsch und Forellen!
:m :m :m 

Endergebniss:

Insgesamt 32 Teilnehmer

Bellyboottruppe -  größter Dorsch ein 69er 

Meerforellen 6 Stk die leider einzige maßige Blanke maß 43 cm 
Wir hatten uns vorgenommen nur Blanke Fische über 45 zu werten (Gefärbte sind in DK erst ab dem 15.10. geschont) um nicht zu riskieren dass Aufgrund eines lockenden Preises Lütte oder Gefärbte abgeschlagen werden aber der schöne Grönländer bekam dann letztendlich doch noch seinen Preis!

Für mich der beste Fisch des Tages war ein 58er schöner Tangdorsch der als Beifang beim Meerforellenfischen vom Ufer gefangen wurde am hellichten tag bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und dementsprechend wurde dies auch als "Besonderer Fisch des Tages" honoriert!

Meinen Dank an alle die geholfen haben insbesondere an Marit die den ganzen Nachmittag auf Fische zum vermessen wartete und sich auch ansonsten um das Seelenwohl aller gekümmert hat!
Der Tag hat mir verdammt viel Spass gemacht und im Vordergrund stand Spass und Erfahrungsaustausch auf jeden Fall wird das im nächsten Jahr wiederholt ich werde dann auch die Zeiten hoffentlich geschickter legen man lernt ja nie aus!


Zuguter Letzt an Spendengelder kamen 140 Euro zusammen die dann einem Meerforellenprojekt gespendet werden - welches ist noch 100% geklärt aber ich hoffe bald und dann werde ich nochmal berichten!

Ich hoffe Nordlicht SG schreibt auch noch was!!!


----------



## Förde Guiding (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

Nachtrag:

Nach dem netten Zusammensein beim Chinamann wozu noch ein Großteil der Truppe sich entschied fachsimpelten (REINES ANGLERLATEIN) Medo und Hans (Mikefisch sein Bruder) zusammen mit mir die halbe Nacht!
Am nächsten Morgen wollten wir es dann nochmal wissen und siehe da die Forellen waren bissiger als am Vortag - 2ter tag konstanter Wind jdenfalls bekamen Medo und ich noch jeweils 2 Meerforellen an dem Vormittag!
 Leider wieder nur kleine oder Gefärbte dafür aber war es bei mir eine über 60 nur Hans hatte wohl nicht genug Schlaf bekommen aber beim nächsten Mal langt dann auch er zu!


----------



## Reppi (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

Auch wenn Jelle und Sven gestern nicht genug MeFo`s besetzt hatten, war es ein echt gelungener Tag !
Nächstes Jahr werde ich aber 1-2 Tage vorher ins Trainingslager gehen, denn bei 12m Wassertiefe hatte ich so meine Probleme mit dem Diggeln |kopfkrat  |supergri 
Kein Wunder das Loecki den größten Dorsch hatte, wer angelt den auch schon mit ner 200gr.Katze..  

Und das wichtigste; es war mal wieder ein netter Haufen gemeinsam unterwegs !!!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## NordlichtSG (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*



			
				Förde Guiding schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Ich hoffe Nordlicht SG schreibt auch noch was!!!


Alter Mann ist doch kein D-Zug #d , brauche doch meinen Schlaf!

Nachdem wir uns bei wunderschönem Morgenwetter, voller Vorfreude in Kollund getroffen haben und endlich die Möglichkeit bestand ein paar Boardies mal persönlich zu treffen, ging es ab an die andere Seite der Förde. Unser Ziel sollte Habernis an der Flensburger Aussenförde sein. Von diesem Strand hatten wir diese Woche ein paar Fangmeldungen erhalten, er ist eigentlich immer gut für Silber da Habernis der Ausläufer der Geltinger Bucht ist. Also rein mit der Fliegenfischer-Fraktion in die Autos und mit guter Laune dort am Parkplatz angekommen. Ein weiterer Boardie stiess am Parkplatz zu unserer Truppe hinzu, nun waren wir sechs hoffnungsvolle Angler bei strahlendem Sonnenschein.
Der Wind kam aus nördlichen Richtungen, das Wasser war recht klar und vier Angler standen schon vor uns mit ihren Ruten im Wasser. Wir entschieden uns beim Kaffee und Anziehen der zweiten und dritten Häute, dass wir mit Spinnfischen beginnen wollen um zu sehen wie weit draussen das Silber sich aufhält. Fliegen-Guru Werner war erst nach einigen witzigen Diskussionen zu überreden seine DAM Ausrüstung aus dem Auto zu holen ... na ... die Spinnrolle hat zwei Jahre ohne Zärtlichkeiten in der Ecke gelegen und war erst nach einigen 'liebevollen' Berührungen davon zu überzeugen die Kurbel in eine Angelposition bringen zu lassen... #6 

Wir entschieden uns für die linke Seite der Sandbank und beim Überqueren der ersten Rinne wollte Andreas doch gleich testen wie hoch das Wasser dort steht, jedenfalls fast höher als seine Wathose...
Die ersten Würfe mit Snaps und Spöket brachten gleich die ersten Anfasser und Nachläufer, so flogen die Wobbler und Blinker immer wieder in die Fluten. Nach einigen Zigarettenpausen und 'Überdenken der Technik' wurden gegen 14:30 Uhr dann die Fliegenruten zu Wasser gebracht. Jedoch war es Andreas, der auf einen neon grün/gelben Blinker (es hatte also doch etwas gebracht den Abend vorher mit Power Bait anzufüttern:q ) die einzige Mefo des Tages an den Haken brachte. Sie hatte 44cm und schwimmt nun hoffentlich in Richtung Au zum laichen ...

Leider hatten wir bis 18:00 Uhr keine weiteren Kontakte an der Fliegenrute, jedoch war die Laune jederzeit bestens und unter dem Strich ein wirklich gelungener Angeltag mit schönstem Ostseewetter. Die Truppe in Habernis hatte viel Spass am und auch im Wasser und ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal mal wieder.

Fazit:
6 Angler
1 gefärbte Mefo 44cm
2 Aussteiger
einige Anfasser
nichts auf Fliege #d 
1 undichte Wathose


----------



## der Gründelsen (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

Hallo ich bin der Neue und fand das einen sehr gelungenen Tag.

ich möchte die beiden Dorsche von Loecki und von mir (69cm,68cm) noch dem Bericht hinzufügen, sind wohl irgenwie untergegangen. naja macht nichts.

ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Treffen


----------



## Fischbox (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

Moin  |wavey: 

Nee, wie geil is dat denn?! #6 Die FF sieht mich ganz bestimmt bald, denn es scheint ja wirklich 'ne tolle Ecke zu sein.
Kaiserwetter, schöne Strände, tolle Fische und 'ne luschdige Truppe. Besten Dank für die kurzweilige Berichterstattung #6


----------



## Locke (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

Oooouuuiii  Loidde,

das sieht nach ner Menge Spass aus! #6
Petri zu den Fängen und an die Fänger 

Hoffe, ich kann beim nächsten mal dabei sein.



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe war auch Hamburger Jungs (naja mehr das Umland  ) mit schwachen Waden zuteil geworden:


Könnt´ ich dazu mal ne nähere Erläuterung bekommen??    Bitteeeee

Gruss Locke


----------



## Milric (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

vielen dank nochmal an die orga von mir...

war ein super tag.
hatte gehofft meine erste meerforelle oder den ersten dorsch zu überlisten, aber leider ist das nix geworden.

freue mich schon auf das nächste treffen.

gruss timme


----------



## JosiHH (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

@locke
Keine Ahnung, was Gernot meint. Hab - zumindest zu diesem Zeitpunkt - noch keine schlappen Waden gehabt.
Und wieso Umland. Ich komm doch aus HH (innerhalb der Stadtgrenzen).
Ansonsten ist mir Medo da netterweise ein bißchen beim Stange einführen zur Hand gegangen....

Josi


----------



## Reppi (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*



> Ansonsten ist mir Medo da netterweise ein bißchen beim Stange einführen zur Hand gegangen....


 |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
Ich glaube ich werde gleich die gelbe Banane nochmal desinfizieren........
wenn der Kerl auch sonst nichts kann..............erst Laggo, dann Jelle und nu auch noch Josi ;+ ;
jetzt ist mir auch klar, wieso Josi andauernd so "dämlich" weltentrückt gegrinst hat  :l  :l  :l  :l  :l  :l  :l


----------



## jancomic (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

Moin,
das war ein toller Tag, bei super Wetter und Strand. Leider klappte es mit dem Fisch nicht so gut. Also vielen Dank an die Organisation, sucht schon mal einen neuen Termin raus. 

Gruß nach Flensburg und Lürschau.

@Jelle
Nochmals danke für die Fliege...

Jan


----------



## JosiHH (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat
> Ich glaube ich werde gleich die gelbe Banane nochmal desinfizieren........
> wenn der Kerl auch sonst nichts kann..............erst Laggo, dann Jelle und nu auch noch Josi ;+ ;
> jetzt ist mir auch klar, wieso Josi andauernd so "dämlich" weltentrückt gegrinst hat  :l  :l  :l  :l  :l  :l  :l



Ha... da meldet sich der Richtige.
Ich hab mich eh schon gefragt, was Du auf dem Bild da an meinem Hinterteil gemacht hast |uhoh: 
(Oder bist Du das etwa gar nicht? Wer dann? Manoman... wenn ich das nicht mal mehr weiß...)

Josi


----------



## Rausreißer (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

Ok, ich nimm das zurück,


> zumindest zu diesem Zeitpunkt - noch keine schlappen Waden gehabt.


 und das mit dem Umland auch :q  :q  :q 

Aber warum hat Medo nur so lange an Dir rumgefummelt?
Reine Fürsorge?

Na plötzlich war er ja dann auch verschwunden ohne sich beim Entengeschwaderführer abzumelden. |rolleyes  Zurück blieb nur sein B.B. 

Danke noch mal an Detlef fürs mitnehmen im grauen Entenjägerboot #6  sowie an Jelle und Sven für alles... :g 


Und Danke an die Ente die so nett hat gekluckert unter meine Bauchnabel in  Flensburg  

Gernot #h


----------



## Reppi (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

Ok,Josi !
Ich entschuldige mich in aller Form bei Dir, wenn Du zurück nimmst, daß ich an Dir rumgegrabbelt habe :q 
Da will man behilflich sein und wird hier so denunziert |kopfkrat   
Aber Medo will mit uns wohl nichts mehr zu tun haben #c   
Gruß Uwe


----------



## JosiHH (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Ok,Josi !
> Ich entschuldige mich in aller Form bei Dir, wenn Du zurück nimmst, daß ich an Dir rumgegrabbelt habe :q
> Da will man behilflich sein und wird hier so denunziert |kopfkrat


Nö...aber ich beschwer´mich doch gar nicht. Ich dachte das ist bei euch so üblich, wenn man n Belly für n Tag bekommt :q 



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Medo will mit uns wohl nichts mehr zu tun haben #c
> Gruß Uwe


Medo muß sich bestimmt noch erholen von den beiden Mefos am Sonntag.
@Medo
Wenn Du wieder unter den lebenden bist... brauch mal Infos / Tipps von Dir bzgl. Togiak-Kauf #c 

Josi


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

Scheint ja wieder mal ne Klasse Veranstaltung gewesen zu sein.
Wie (fast) immer, wenn Boardies was amachen.
Ich hoffe ich bekomme da auch nen schönen Bericht fürs Magazin, ne Sven???


----------



## Reppi (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*



> Ich dachte das ist bei euch so üblich, wenn man n Belly für n Tag bekommt


Stimmt !!! Aber normal wird man dann in der ganzen Gruppe "durchgereicht"!! :q 
Und wegen des Togiaks.....günstiger gibt`s das in Germany wohl nicht !
http://www.raubfisch-shop.de/

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Locke (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*



			
				Josi schrieb:
			
		

> zumindest zu diesem Zeitpunkt - noch keine schlappen Waden gehabt.


Sooo gefällt mir dat!! Sauber Josi #6
Wat nen echter Hamburger Kerl ist, der paddelt auch mit seinem Stumpf problemlos gegen die Strömung!  :q

Gruss Locke


----------



## Medo (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint ja wieder mal ne Klasse Veranstaltung gewesen zu sein.
> Wie (fast) immer, wenn Boardies was amachen.
> Ich hoffe ich bekomme da auch nen schönen Bericht fürs Magazin, ne Sven???


wieso sven???

förde guiding ist doch der veranstalter gewesen#c 

jelle tippt ausserdem *die* berichte:q 

jelle hau rein!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

Soll mir auch recht sein, Hauptsache ich kriege die Berichte)


----------



## JosiHH (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt !!! Aber normal wird man dann in der ganzen Gruppe "durchgereicht"!! :q
> Und wegen des Togiaks.....günstiger gibt`s das in Germany wohl nicht !
> http://www.raubfisch-shop.de/
> Gruß Uwe



und genau deshalb brauch ich dann wohl n eigenes...
Danke übrigens für den Tipp. Hatte ich schon mal reingeschaut und war ganz angetan... hoffe aber noch auf was günstigeres. Muß noch mal nen Kumpel in USA anmorsen.

@Locke
Weist ja, demnächst soll bei Tidenwechsel auf der Elbe ein GegendieStrömungBellyRace stattfinden. Hatt übrigens auf der Förde keine Socken an, sondern zwei Frühstücksbretter untergeschnallt, geht auch #6 

Josi

P.S. Sollte sich jemand in nächster Zeit von seinem BB trennen wollen. Bevor Ihr EBAY belästigt, belästigt lieber mich. PN mit Beschreibung / Typ / Preiswunsch (wird dann durch 2 geteilt).


----------



## Rausreißer (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Hatt übrigens auf der Förde keine Socken an, sondern zwei Frühstücksbretter untergeschnallt,
> QUOTE]
> 
> Deswegen der leichte Geruch nach Buttersäuere auf dem sonst so friedlichen Wasser und sehr tiefstehende Dorsche.
> ...


----------



## JosiHH (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen der leichte Geruch nach Buttersäuere auf dem sonst so friedlichen Wasser und sehr tiefstehende Dorsche.



hm... reagiert Buttersäure mit Fördewasser und bildet grüne, übelriechende Gasblasen |kopfkrat 



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte schon der Katalysator von DelefB ist hin... :q
> Gernot



Du meinst doch sicher nicht den Kat von DB, sondern den seines Außenborders?


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

Super,
das sieht ja nach ner menge Spaß aus.
Schöne Berichte und noch tollere Bilder.

Danke vom Festland#6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## vagabond82 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

Moin,
war ein saugeiler Samstag, dank geht raus an alle die das Treffen möglich machten.
Nachdem Findling und ich nach kurzem, frühmorgentlichen Fischen und ausgeprägter Irrfahrt auf der deutschen Seite der Förde, endlich in Kollund aufschlugen, waren die meisten Teilnehmer schon aufgebrochen. Wir beschlossen unser Glück also auf eigene Faust zu suchen, unser Ziel war Alsen und um ca. 10.30 standen wir bei Kaenges o.s.ä. im Wasser. Die Sonne und reichlich Krautgang machten uns schwer zuschaffen und eigentlich waren wir nicht gerade optimistisch. Während der zweiten Runde, so ziemlich genau Punkt 12.00 dann doch ein schwerer Schlag an der 25gr Rute nach aufregenden Drill und schönen Fluchten zappelte ein schöner 58er Tangdorsch im Netz, bei greller Sonne und ca. 20m vom Ufer entfernt gebissen. Nach kurzer Zichte dann nochmal ins Wasser gestiefelt und nach zwei Würfen erneuter Biss, eine untermaßige aber bildhübsche Meerforelle schnappte sich den Hansen. 
Mittlerweile wurde es recht eng und wandernd zu Fischen war nicht mehr drin, also noch ein wenig die Insel erkundet und daraufhin auf zu Jelle und seiner Gruppe an die Apenrader Bucht. Nach erneuter Irrfahrt, einigen Telefonaten und endlosen Fußmarsch schafften wir es dann doch noch die Ruten zu schwingen. 
Nach einer Stunde ausdauernden Fischen hatte ich noch einen Kontakt, der sich aber nach kurzem Kopfschütteln verabschiedete. Der Tag nährte sich nun auch schon dem Ende und nach kurzem Plausch brachen wir auf zum Treffpunkt in Kollund und hatten, obwohl wir gerne noch in die Dämmerung hinein gefischt hätten, auch dort noch unseren Spass. 
Danke nochmal für Bier, Kekse und natürlich für die nette Wobblerkiste!

Gruss Jan


----------



## Rausreißer (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*

So Jelle, die CD mit den Fotos geht heute
an dich raus.
Ich hoffe Du und Sven können was davon gebrauchen.

Übrigens: der Gründelsen, wilkommen im Club, nettes Avatar #6 

Das nächste Mal wird es bestimmt auch wieder Super.
Die beiden Prachdorsche von Euch waren ja echt der Hammer,
nochmals Glückwunsch.

Josi, das Dich son schickes Belly glatt von den Socken haut hätte ich ja nicht gedacht.
Bin mal gespannt wie die Romanze weitergeht...

Gernot #h


----------



## Reppi (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*



> Josi, das Dich son schickes Belly glatt von den Socken haut hätte ich ja nicht gedacht.



Und wieder hat der Maso-Sado-Virus zugeschlagen; denn wer außer den BB-Kapitänen kann von sich behaupten auch gleichzeitig für den Boston-Marathon zu trainieren ? :q  :q 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*



			
				vagabond82 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> war ein saugeiler Samstag, dank geht raus an alle die das Treffen möglich machten.
> Nachdem Findling und ich nach kurzem, frühmorgentlichen Fischen und ausgeprägter Irrfahrt auf der deutschen Seite der Förde, endlich in Kollund aufschlugen, waren die meisten Teilnehmer schon aufgebrochen. Wir beschlossen unser Glück also auf eigene Faust zu suchen, unser Ziel war Alsen und um ca. 10.30 standen wir bei Kaenges o.s.ä. im Wasser. Die Sonne und reichlich Krautgang machten uns schwer zuschaffen und eigentlich waren wir nicht gerade optimistisch. Während der zweiten Runde, so ziemlich genau Punkt 12.00 dann doch ein schwerer Schlag an der 25gr Rute nach aufregenden Drill und schönen Fluchten zappelte ein schöner 58er Tangdorsch im Netz, bei greller Sonne und ca. 20m vom Ufer entfernt gebissen. Nach kurzer Zichte dann nochmal ins Wasser gestiefelt und nach zwei Würfen erneuter Biss, eine untermaßige aber bildhübsche Meerforelle schnappte sich den Hansen.
> Mittlerweile wurde es recht eng und wandernd zu Fischen war nicht mehr drin, also noch ein wenig die Insel erkundet und daraufhin auf zu Jelle und seiner Gruppe an die Apenrader Bucht. Nach erneuter Irrfahrt, einigen Telefonaten und endlosen Fußmarsch schafften wir es dann doch noch die Ruten zu schwingen.
> ...



Ja, dem gibt es ja nun nicht mehr viel hinzu zu fügen. Auch ich danke natürlich den Veranstaltern herzlich für Ihr Engagement und gratuliere zu dem guten Gelingen. 
Weiterhin möchte ich mich auch nochmal bei Jan für die viele Tourerei bedanken, die ich ja größtenteils verpennt habe - sorry nochmal. Nächstes mal fahre ich dann wieder. Apropos nächstes Mal... melde Dich mal...

MfG Marius


----------



## detlefb (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bericht zum Flensburger Mefotreffen*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte schon der Katalysator von DelefB ist hin... :q
> 
> Gernot



Hey, so was braucht nur meine Katze  

RR du bist ja nicht nur als "Erster" zu gebrauchen, selbst als Hofphotograph bist du einsetzbar. Tolle Bilder!!!! #6 
Vielleicht sollten wir AB- Gazetten-Journalisten werden.
So reißerische Berichte von Bellyfahren die ihre Kräfte überschätzen:m, gepaart mit tollen Foto's.
                        0€ mäßig natürlich


----------

